#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  蒸餃嘍~~ 有興趣的可以來應徵看看  (楓之谷改編走向)

## 破魔 月牙

如提  故事走向是楓之谷改編的走向  劇情可能部分雷同。
應徵的職業如下:

壹.英雄團

冰狼戰神 (狂狼勇士) (冰狼戰神)

聖龍賢者 (龍魔導士 第二代) _德力克_

蒼夜瞬影 (幻影俠盜) (獨.路西法)

夜神      (夜光) _犽_

封魔聖拳 (隱月) (漆黑·伊斯非特)

皇家騎士團(名稱比較無衝突性故照用)

聖魂劍士 _米哈逸_

烈焰巫師 _奧茲_
這兩個想不出來呀呀呀呀呀~~~~
破風使者 _迪賽爾_

閃雷悍將 (托比)

暗影俠盜 (伊默兒/野魂)


截止嘍WWWWWWW
就請大家敬請期待WW

------------------------------------------------

----------


## 漆黑之獸

俺要應徵「隱月」 >w<

獸名：漆黑·伊斯非特

性格：孤僻

性別：雄性

種族：半龍半狼(黑色的)

----------


## 月光銀牙

獸名：獨.路西法

 性格：大喇喇，直率，易怒

 性別：公狼

角色: 蒼夜瞬影或閃雷悍將

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

獸名：伊默兒/野魂

性格：碰上不熟的人會沉默寡言(冷靜，平靜，安靜)，熟的人就很嗨(高興的時候很高興，生氣的時候很生氣...etc)。

性別：母

角色: 蒼夜瞬影或暗影俠盜

註:野仔仍是非你所想的靈魂歐...要一些種族的詳細設定請短消我

----------


## tobyhokh

獸名：托比

性格：比較溫和，不容易生氣，會希望多交點朋友。然而，有時會有些沒主見。

性別：公

角色：閃雷悍將


話說，蒸餃什麼時候才蒸熟？(？

----------


## 帝嵐

獸名：銀之星

性格：冷靜,聰明,狡猾

性別：公狼

角色: 聖龍賢者或冰狼戰神

----------

